# Favoritism?



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

we have a question about our birds. mostly our loud mouth PrettyBoy. when my fiance is home alone PrettyBoy makes hardly no noise, he chirps and whistles quietly yo himself. but when i get home its like he knows i dont like noise and goes crazy screaming the whole time even if im in another room!!!! 
and as soon as i leave the house he gets quiet again... why is that  does he just not like me? i do everything the same as my fiance. granted he is the primary caregiver to the birds. but still. he hates me


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you ever give him attention when he does this? It very well could be that he doesn't hate you but rather wants your attention (he may see you as a pretty girl tiel or potential mate) and then once you leave, he feels he has no one to impress so he calms down.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like he's flock calling because he wants to be with you.


----------



## katiemcginnis (Jul 27, 2012)

My birds love men's voices. We don't know why, since apparently it's usually the opposite--but they love male strangers (the electrician, etc) WAY more than they love me or my mother, which is a little sad.


----------



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

so the noises are happy noises?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

TailFeathers said:


> so the noises are happy noises?


Yes. Generally birds scream when they want you. Next time he starts yelling, go get him out of the cage and see if he stops yelling.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm adding that you shouldn't reinforce this behavior, but just to see if that's what he is wanting.


----------



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

all our birds are rescues and barely any of them were handled by the previous owners. PrettyBoy doesnt let me get near him and if i just set my hand down he will run over and attack it. also he has chosen Fawkes as his mate and now wont let us near her. not that she would anyway. out of our five birds PrettyBoy is semi tame once he is actually on you, Shadow is defensive of his mate chicken but other then his constant "preening" of everyone he is a sweetheart, and when we bought Snow and Fawkes we were told Snow was a male and that "he" was the main caregiver for all the babies they had, and that he was so sweet and loved people. turns out they were both female and Snow is a little sh*t  forgive my language. she is the only one who has actually drawn blood.
so im at a dead end here. i dont know how to get PrettyBoy to stop screaming.... i dont know what to do period! its all overwhelming. rescues are so much more work than any other birds i have had  i dont think i would ever get a pre owned bird again


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you try to work with the tiels for taming one at a time? I think it's great that you have taken in rescue birds and given them a good home. (I have a rehomed tiel too. )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try using positive reinforcement. When he's screaming, cover his cage. As soon as he stops screaming, uncover it and give him a treat. He dislikes hands but it sounds like he's unafraid of them, which is a place to start. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 this taming thread has helped quite a few people tame up their birds (the girl who made it used it on her pre-owned aviary male and it worked for her.) Persistence is key and remember to go at the bird's pace.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

TailFeathers said:


> we have a question about our birds. mostly our loud mouth PrettyBoy. when my fiance is home alone PrettyBoy makes hardly no noise, he chirps and whistles quietly yo himself. but when i get home its like he knows i dont like noise and goes crazy screaming the whole time even if im in another room!!!!
> and as soon as i leave the house he gets quiet again... why is that  does he just not like me? i do everything the same as my fiance. granted he is the primary caregiver to the birds. but still. he hates me


*Hello. Your boyfriend is not the care giver, he may be the provider of
seed etc. A care giver is on who interacts, plays with, talks to. You 
a female enter his boring existence & being a male he's interested & 
shows it. You obviously interact with him & as you say, this in makes 
him worst. 
He doesn't know you don't like noise. HE LOVES YOU, hence the constant
calling. Please revise all you think about Pretty Boy. 
Take it from me HE LOVES YOU.....B.J. *


----------

